# Effective rate of Corporation Tax in Ireland



## Brendan Burgess (1 Sep 2014)

I came across this interesting looking paper from the Dept of Finance, which I had not heard of before. 

Effective Rates of Corporation Tax in Ireland:  
Technical Paper, April 2014


----------

